# Mi prima es militar y llora por ansiedad por la guerra



## PORRON (27 Ene 2022)

Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo


----------



## NewTroll (27 Ene 2022)

¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?


----------



## CocoVin (27 Ene 2022)

Copy-paste de Troll forocoches.


----------



## EWJ (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## uno_de_tantos (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> La verdad que me da pena



¿Pena desfalcar al estado y exhibir orgullosa ese hecho en las redes? Por penas de ese estilo nos va como nos va. En todo caso me daría pena una cajera que cumple con su trabajo y cobra 300 euros menos todos los meses para poder pagar a tu prima luciendo el uniforme y otros de su estilo.

Trabajo de cajera al que podría haber optado tu prima. Sin necesidad de robarnos, y esforzándose menos para conseguirlo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Ene 2022)

Una de las razones por el que las mujeres no deben ser militares...salvo enfermeras o médicos de pelotón y aún así


----------



## alas97 (27 Ene 2022)

pues que apechugue y saque pecho que por algo se sacó la oposición.

aunque me temo que el uso que le van a dar en una hipotética guerra será la de limpia sable que para eso es que las usan.


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Ene 2022)

Tu prima es funci, no militar. Por eso llora ante la perspectiva de trabajar.


----------



## Xάος (27 Ene 2022)

Ninguna pena. Es militar, está precisamente para eso. Otra cosa es que se metiese porque es fácil por cupo y porque el 90% de los militares no tendrá la mala suerte de pillar una guerra y se dedicará a hacer operacioncitas en el campo a costa de nuestros impuestos o simplemente a currar de funcis. Muchos militares conozco yo, y poca guerra han tenido. 

Dicho esto, malos tiempos para meterse a militar jijiji


----------



## wysiwyg (27 Ene 2022)

España no tiene la tradición militar que puede tener Francia, Reino Unido, Rusia o USA donde muchos soldados se han enfrentado a fuego real y a batallas en los últimos años.
Por eso la profesión de soldado no se considera de riesgo.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



buena estrategia, hacer tik toks virales del ejército llorando


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Espero que vaya y la diñe.
Es su trabajo.
Ha quitado el puesto a un hombre.
Ha eliminado a una mujer del acervo reproductivo del país (ella misma).
Ahora, que llore como mujer lo que ha disfrutado como hombre.

Esto ella y todas como ella.
NI UN HOMBRE a la guerra.
Todo putas mujeras empoderadas ¡YA!

Y la que uno vaya:

Expulsada de ejército.
Inhabilitada DE POR VIDA para:
Funcionario de carrera.
Funcionario interina.
Todo tipo de trabajo para la administración (incluidas subcontratas).

DEVOLUCIÓN ÍNTEGRA de los salarios cobrados.
Que ya está bien con las niñatas de la vida coño.
¿No querían ser hombres?
ESTO es ser un jodido hombre.


----------



## wopa (27 Ene 2022)

Preparando la baja por ansiedad, stress y depresión. No saben nada, amego.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



El árbol de la libertad necesita, cada cierto tiempo, ser alimentado con la sangre de los patriotas, y cuando no hay patriotas, no queda mas remedio que usar la de los cobardes malnacidos que no sirven para nada.


----------



## Aventino (27 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> ¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?



_Exactamente para eso._


----------



## corolaria (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso *tengo una prima* que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero *me lo ha enseñado mi hermana*). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que *he hablado hoy con mi madre* y me ha dicho que* fue a casa de mi tía* y que *mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando* sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo




Tío, nos la suda toda tu puta familia, que no os conocemos de nada, joder.

Hazte un blog y ya nos vas contando, pero eso sí, sin prisa.

O mejor aún, emancípate de una puta vez.


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ene 2022)

Ni tan mal ehh


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Ene 2022)

La elite de cualquier cosa una tía?


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Ene 2022)

Pues imagínate las condiciones en la privada


----------



## jotace (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



¿Pero que hacen los muy subnormales dentro del coche, conduciendo y con las pistolas en la mano?

Eso ¿en qué locacademia de policía se enseña?


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Ene 2022)

Jijijijiji




















JAJAJAJA
JIJIJIJIJI
ME SIENTO EMPODERADA
JIJIJJIJIJ


----------



## pepero200 (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



La madre que me parió, paberse matao el uno al otro con la mierda pistola, vaya dos gilipollas jajajaja


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Imbecil que se mete a militar por postureo y vivir del cuento, cuando le ve las orejas al lobo llora como la niña imbecil que es, TENEMOS QUE ECHAR A LAS MUJERAS DE TODO LO QUE SEA TRABAJO DE HOMBRES!!! Militares, policía, bomberos… ES PARA HOMBRES!!!! Me imagino a una femiguarra de estas en un combate cuerpo a cuerpo con el enemigo ¿ lo acusarán de machista????


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Ene 2022)

Y aquí la verdac
jijijijijiji
O como sea la risa en jew


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921459
> Ver archivo adjunto 921460
> Ver archivo adjunto 921461
> Ver archivo adjunto 921464
> ...



Y NO OS LA PELÉIS QUE OS CONOZCO


----------



## RuiKi84 (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



En FC te acusan de troll, qué puedes decir ante eso ?


----------



## Hrodrich (27 Ene 2022)

https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8952200&highlight=



Deja de dar vergüencita ajena.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Ene 2022)

Este hilo lo acabo de ver en ForoCoches , que puto Fraude de foros


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Ene 2022)

El que quitó la mili obligatoria le tenían que rancar los güevos de raíz, el que le dio entrada a las mujeres en el ejército, Guardia Civil o policía, tenía que ser condenado a cadena perpetua. No tengo absolutamente nada en contra de las mujeres, al revés. Todo lo que ellas quieran, pero para esas cosas no sirven.

El ejército se ha cogido como un cachondeo. Eso tiene que gustar mucho, mucho, pero mucho. Ni incluso todos los hombres valen para la milicia, quizás un 10%, más, no. Ahí se debe de entrar ganando nada. Allí te lo dan todo.

Le dieron cuatro duros, y como no se hace nada, se tiró todo el mundo como los pollos a la mierda. Mal asunto. Pero es que la mayoría de mandos no valen ni para estar escondidos. Otros que están deseando que corra el mes. Ya lo dije, que vi un vídeo, bueno, empecé, y cuando vi a un teniente de la la Legión pasando revista antes de un desfile, y vi como se paraba y miraba a los chavales, me dije, malo. Ese es un chulo de tomo y lomo. Ese sólo ha servido para aprender tochos. Tiran un petardo a su vera y le tienen que pinchar diazepam.

Los políticos odian el ejército, todos. A ellos les da igual porque en caso de la cosa se pusiese fea, se largan a otro país, y apañárselas como podáis. Su integridad depende de sus escoltas, y de los lamias que hay en la GC y la policía, no del ejército.

En fin... 

A ver si está llorando por un tío? No es la primera ni la última que se tira media noche hartándose de llorar con la cabecera entre las patas y abrazada a ella. Así las hay a manojitos. Otras se meten un cojín en la barriga, y se ponen a llorar.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2022)

si no soportas la mierda no te metas a fontanero.
Que se joda, que se pensaba que era el ejercito?


----------



## NPI (27 Ene 2022)

@PORRON usuario de Burbuja.info = papalote usuario de ForoCoches

Mismos textos, mismo usuario. @calopez como de costumbre no hará nada, excepto dar las IP's de los usuarios registrados del foro de Burbuja.info a las FFCCSE, etc...


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> pues que apechugue y saque pecho que por algo se sacó la oposición.
> 
> aunque me temo que el uso que le van a dar en una hipotética guerra será la de limpia sable que para eso es que las usan.



Eso eso, que saque pecho y el op suba foto!


----------



## ravalero1 (27 Ene 2022)

Si los sanitarios tienen miedo a tratar enfermos por si contagian.....

La próxima parada será que los bomberos no querrán ir a incendios porque es peligroso.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## PedrelGuape (27 Ene 2022)

Tu prima no es militar, es otra cosa que ya se sabrá en su momento.


----------



## Tales90 (27 Ene 2022)

Si hay guerra tendrá que ir y cumplir con su deber, si se niega pues pelotón de fusilamiento por desertor y listo. Como se ha hecho de toda la vida. Pena me da el chaval que reclutan a la fuerza y le obligan a ir, que como haya guerra se va a dar el caso. Pero ella eligió ir y encima le han pagado por estar lista para un caso así. Llegado el caso tiene que cumplir y sino cumple pues ya sabe cárcel o si es muy descarado pelotón de fusilamiento.


----------



## uberales (27 Ene 2022)

¿tu no conoces a nadie en Marín, Zaragoza o San Javier, no?


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Preparando la baja por ansiedad, stress y depresión. No saben nada, amego.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## John Smmith (27 Ene 2022)

Pillará la baja y arreglao. Que se la jueguen los machirulos opresores. Elllas estan aquí para vivir en modo facil. Lo demás es oprimirlas.


----------



## auricooro (27 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921459
> Ver archivo adjunto 921460
> Ver archivo adjunto 921461
> Ver archivo adjunto 921464
> ...



Tienen que enseñar el culo hasta en mitad de una guerra


----------



## Madafaca (27 Ene 2022)

Creo que Almodóvar puede hacer un buen guión de esta historia.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gort (27 Ene 2022)

En la guerra del Golfo Pérsico (1991) desertaron un montón.


----------



## 01001 (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



Pero si está haciendo cosas chulísimas.


----------



## AEM (27 Ene 2022)

deberían ir las primeras para demostrar su empoderamiento, pero como siempre pasa al oler el peligro van a dar un paso atrás para que hagan el trabajo los hombres. Siempre pasa igual, tanto en la guerra como en un incendio como en una inundación o un atraco sacan el comodín ahora sí de "sólo soy una chica". Cuántas mujeres visteis hincando el hombro en catástrofes naturales? desaparecen completamente (curiosamente aparecen sólo cuando viene una cámara para la foto y luego se van de nuevo)


----------



## Kabraloka (27 Ene 2022)

ah que no se preocupe.
El gobierno siempre tendrá perspectiva de jenaro y no las enviará al frente, sino a tareas administrativas. Siempre "igualdad".
Hipócritas


----------



## juster (27 Ene 2022)

QUE GUERRA ??!!!
DE LA QUE HABLAN LOS PERIODISTAS DE TODOS LOS MEDIOS ?!!!
NO SE DAN CUENTA QUE ES UNA NUBE DE HUMO PARA DISTRAER A LA SUBNORMALIDAD DE LOS REALES PROBLEMAS QUE HAY ?!!!!


----------



## Antisocialista (27 Ene 2022)

1/10


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> deberían ir las primeras para demostrar su empoderamiento, pero como siempre pasa al oler el peligro van a dar un paso atrás para que hagan el trabajo los hombres. Siempre pasa igual, tanto en la guerra como en un incendio como en una inundación o un atraco sacan el comodín ahora sí de "sólo soy una chica". Cuántas mujeres visteis hincando el hombro en catástrofes naturales? desaparecen completamente (curiosamente aparecen sólo cuando viene una cámara para la foto y luego se van de nuevo)



Recuerdo la pantomima esa que montaron, del niño Julen que se cayó a un pozo o algo así, los hombres matandose a trabajar cubriendo las 24 horas, y los de la tele enfocando a la Charo política progre soltando su parrafada, y grabando a las mujeres que "también colaboraban".... haciendo los bocadillos.


----------



## zirick (27 Ene 2022)

Seguro que se libra si lo dice, juas!


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> deberían ir las primeras para demostrar su empoderamiento, pero como siempre pasa al oler el peligro van a dar un paso atrás para que hagan el trabajo los hombres. Siempre pasa igual, tanto en la guerra como en un incendio como en una inundación o un atraco sacan el comodín ahora sí de "sólo soy una chica". Cuántas mujeres visteis hincando el hombro en catástrofes naturales? desaparecen completamente (curiosamente aparecen sólo cuando viene una cámara para la foto y luego se van de nuevo)



Trabajando en la industria, he vivido situaciones de incendio, algunas muy jodidas... los que vamos siempre, los hombres, y las mujeres a correr despavoridas, y algunas ya ni se esperan en el punto de encuentro, cogen su coche y se piran, ni que después jodan a todo el mundo buscandola porque no sale en el recuento, hasta que salta la amiga y cuenta que su compi se ha dado el piro.

Esta es la realidad que yo he vivido, no ningún cuento de "igualdad".


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ah que no se preocupe.
> El gobierno siempre tendrá perspectiva de jenaro y no las enviará al frente, sino a tareas administrativas. Siempre "igualdad".
> Hipócritas


----------



## AEM (27 Ene 2022)

no es culpa de ellas realmente, están diseñadas diferente, no para arriesgarse, explorar o afrontar situaciones de peligro sino todo lo contrario, es el dimorfismo sexual. Esto es políticamente incorrecto decirlo pero es la verdad que en el fondo todos sabemos.

La pregunta es por qué cobrará lo mismo el hombre que tenga que reemplazarla en la guerra mientras ella esté de baja por estrés?



Joaquim dijo:


> Trabajando en la industria, he vivido situaciones de incendio, algunas muy jodidas... los que vamos siempre, los hombres, y las mujeres a correr despavoridas, y algunas ya ni se esperan en el punto de encuentro, cogen su coche y se piran, ni que después jodan a todo el mundo buscandola porque no sale en el recuento, hasta que salta la amiga y cuenta que su compi se ha dado el piro.
> 
> Esta es la realidad que yo he vivido, no ningún cuento de "igualdad".


----------



## ciudadlibre (27 Ene 2022)

si fuesen todos militares como tu prima, serian los politicos los que tendrian que ir a las trincheras a defender sus ideas


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> ¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?



Hace falta preguntar?


----------



## Artorias (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Dile que tiene que empoderarse e ir a la guerra y demostrar que esta igual de capacitada que un hombre.


----------



## pocoyo82 (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Trabajando en la industria, he vivido situaciones de incendio, algunas muy jodidas... los que vamos siempre, los hombres, y las mujeres a correr despavoridas, y algunas ya ni se esperan en el punto de encuentro, cogen su coche y se piran, ni que después jodan a todo el mundo buscandola porque no sale en el recuento, hasta que salta la amiga y cuenta que su compi se ha dado el piro.
> 
> Esta es la realidad que yo he vivido, no ningún cuento de "igualdad".



Normal, pensaría que tenía ya el día libre


----------



## noseyo (27 Ene 2022)

Esti es mi fusile todes nosotres dispuestes a combatire al machisme de rusia ese si les bales que les tiener los machirulos


----------



## Gorkako (27 Ene 2022)

Charos haciendo cosas de Charos... claro luego vemos a una Ucra de 52 tacos con un fusil de caza y flipamos...


----------



## wopa (27 Ene 2022)

Preparando la baja. Recordemos que en el ejército se han dado bajas, bajas, bajas hasta la incapacidad absoluta porque un sargento se hizo una paja delante de una. Eso la incapacitó absolutamente para todo trabajo. A casa y paguita.


----------



## el segador (27 Ene 2022)

Pues sí que tiene poca inteligencia la pava, las probabilidades de que España envié tropas terrestres está muy cerca a cero y las pocas que pudieran ir como en otras ocasiones sera en una pequeña cantidad, voluntarias y dopadas con sobresueldos.


----------



## Hulagu (27 Ene 2022)

Pura mierda trolera...barata, mal construida....el personaje central pierde matices. . Calopez, respetanos


----------



## Shudra (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



Estos son los que te meten miedo o los que se te llevan al calabozo por genaro pero no se atreven con los etnianos.
Cero respeto por los pitufos y los milicos. Si hay guerra, que hagan una escabechina.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (27 Ene 2022)

Al final esas zorruchas que han ganado un oposición y cobran 2300 euros al mes se quedaran en casa con baja por depresion y los tontos que fuimos obligados a hacer la mili iremos a morir,eso si por 1000 pesetas,ahora 6 euros.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (27 Ene 2022)

Vaya foro, parece foroporteras, a noticias reseñables y con enlace no se hace ni caso, y cualquier historieta inventada se le dedican 5 paginas.


----------



## djvan (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



1- que la manden la primera
2- otra que el sueldo que le pagamos todos no se lo merece.


----------



## ApartapeloS (27 Ene 2022)

Está claro que falla el proceso selectivo


----------



## treblinca (27 Ene 2022)

Yo conocí a una que estaba de baja y buscando una paga vitalicia por ataques de pánico cuando usaba las armas. Fue hace años y no me extrañaría nada que ya esté jubilada por ese motivo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

Mismo post chorrad copiado de ForoCoches...
Se huele el reporte


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Trabajando en la industria, he vivido situaciones de incendio, algunas muy jodidas... los que vamos siempre, los hombres, y las mujeres a correr despavoridas, y algunas ya ni se esperan en el punto de encuentro, cogen su coche y se piran, ni que después jodan a todo el mundo buscandola porque no sale en el recuento, hasta que salta la amiga y cuenta que su compi se ha dado el piro.
> 
> Esta es la realidad que yo he vivido, no ningún cuento de "igualdad".



Aunque no sea equivalente, recuerdo un simulacro de evacuación del edificio. En cuanto sonó la sirena la compañera que tenía enfrente cogió su bolso y salió literalmente corriendo sin mirarnos un segundo, pero cerrando la puerta tras de sí.


----------



## halfajoe (27 Ene 2022)

A estos les pasa lo mismo que a los enfermeros. Estaban acostumbrados a trabajar muy poco o lo justo y cobrar una buena nómina y cuando han o tienen que trabajar algo más, a llorar y quejarse.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Ene 2022)

_"Es que parece muy fuerte, o sea, si yo llego a saber que por meterme a militar me van a mandar a la guerra pues no me hubiese metido nunca ¿no? es que está claro"._


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Ene 2022)

El funcivaguismo ya está aquí.
....


----------



## drtanaka (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo




Tengo un familiar y el caso es parecido, está cagado.

Muchos chavales se han metido al ejército por el trabajo y dando por hecho que solo iban a pasear el uniforme.

Y estos son los que nos tienen que defender.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Ene 2022)

Que hable con la doctora y le cuente que tiene problemas psicológicos ya que su novio la llama gorda jijiji

O dolores menstruales...o cosas de chicas


----------



## Burboom (27 Ene 2022)

Eso se soluciona con unos latigazos para quitarle la tontería o dejar en buen lugar al ejército y morir por tu país que para eso te pagan. Esta pensaba que regalaban duros a cuatro pesetas y que entrar en el ejército es como que te toque la lotería……menuda lerda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> ¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?



Por supuesto 

Se pensará que el ejército es un gym con uniforme

Pero bueno, que la mitad de los wilsons que tendrá de compañeros estarán igual de acojonados 

Aquellos tiempos en que los canis con tendencias violentas y suicidas tenían el meterse en el ejército como su objetivo vital, ande andarán?


----------



## Harricana (27 Ene 2022)

Pero de verdad os creéis que las mujeres van a ir al frente en caso de guerra.?
Esas están ahí para cobrar y poco más además de zorrear con algún mando a ver si chupando pollas ascienden.
Y en caso de guerra reclutarian a hombres sin ser profesionales .mientras ellas se quedan en las oficinas y en retaguardia partiéndose la caja.
Si os contará como las han colocado en una empresa pública a todas las que entraron a trabajar en talleres, infraestructura y demás, duraron ahí menos que un caramelo en la boca de un niño, en poco tiempo estaban todas en las oficinas con el chocho aplastado.
Esta es la realidad de este país de mierdas.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Vocacion la puede haber defendiendo su país.

Pero defendiendo la UE en Ucrania nadie puede tener esa vocación.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Es que las mujerAs no valen para eso, ellas están hechas para tener hijos, fregar y cocinar. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Julianillo (27 Ene 2022)

Creo que muchos que se metieron en el ejército contemplaron como peor posibilidad que tuviéramos que liarnos con Marruecos, y ahí ya se veían ganadores con el apoyo de la OTAN.

Muchos sopesaron el riesgo-beneficio y *se lo tomaron como un trabajo seguro para toda la vida* con ese halo de alfa que te da el vestir un uniforme y poner fotos molonas en el Instagram en las maniobras.

*Y ahora resulta que lo del ejército era verdad *que ahí se va a luchar y eventualmente a morir.

En la mayoría de puestos de funcionario uno puede desapuntarse al día siguiente diciendo que ya no quiere ir a curar, como un médico profesor, o lo que seas.

Pero del ejército no te puedes desapuntar.* te lo tienes que comer.*


----------



## Javiser (27 Ene 2022)

Mi hermano es electricista y llora por la ansiedad de cambiar el cableado de una casa.

Si acepta el sueldo de su trabajo, lo suyo es que cuando le toque, ejerza la labor de su trabajo ¿No?


----------



## egolatra (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Me parece totalmente normal, las mujeres no están hechas para la guerra, para postureo en instagram si.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 Ene 2022)

A llorar a Jerusalén, no es muy muy patriota? Pues venga a la trinchera


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Ene 2022)

Qué la den la boina verde


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 Ene 2022)

Igualdad


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 Ene 2022)

Una tactica es quedarse embarazada para no ir al frente, muchas soldado americanas recurren a ello cuando ven que les va a tocar


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Pero de verdad os creéis que las mujeres van a ir al frente en caso de guerra.?
> Esas están ahí para cobrar y poco más además de zorrear con algún mando a ver si chupando pollas ascienden.
> Y en caso de guerra reclutarian a hombres sin ser profesionales .mientras ellas se quedan en las oficinas y en retaguardia partiéndose la caja.
> Si os contará como las han colocado en una empresa pública a todas las que entraron a trabajar en talleres, infraestructura y demás, duraron ahí menos que un caramelo en la boca de un niño, en poco tiempo estaban todas en las oficinas con el chocho aplastado.
> Esta es la realidad de este país de mierdas.



A mi me tienen que matar antes de luchar por este cochino país


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Ene 2022)

*es militar y llora por ansiedad por la guerra*


Y nuestras vidas están en estas manos... Estamos salvaos!


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Lo más probable es que no le toque ir al frente.


----------



## Chino Negro (27 Ene 2022)

Es una injusticia que para entrar en el ejército tengas que hacer una oposición y si eres mujer te rebajan puntos viva Hezpaña


----------



## jose253 (27 Ene 2022)

tu prima de nombre Manolo


----------



## cooperator (27 Ene 2022)

Yo alucino, y qué se pensaba que era ser militar? Rescatar gatitos de los árboles? En fin…


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> no es culpa de ellas realmente, están diseñadas diferente, no para arriesgarse, explorar o afrontar situaciones de peligro sino todo lo contrario, es el dimorfismo sexual. Esto es políticamente incorrecto decirlo pero es la verdad que en el fondo todos sabemos.
> 
> La pregunta es por qué cobrará lo mismo el hombre que tenga que reemplazarla en la guerra mientras ella esté de baja por estrés?



A las única que culpo, son a las que se dió el piro sin pensar en los demás, que nos jodieron con el recuento, y todo el mundo preocupado, venga a buscarla, hasta que se nos dió por buscar su coche en el parking, y finalmente una amiguita se fué de la lenga.... el resto no lo juzgo, solo expongo lo que he vivido, la realidad, no cuentos de empoderadas pegapatadas por la igualdad.

Si, te lo puedes imaginar, se les llamó la atención, lagrimita, "solo soy una chica", "lo siento, me he equivocado y no volverá a ocurrir", y nada mas... ya sabes, el maldito patriarcado, que las oprime por el mero hecho de ser mujeres, en esta sociedad machista y tal.

Imaginate que algun hombre, porque sería un hombre, si el fuego se hubiera extendido y no se hubiera apagado, por hombres, de forma rápida, como sucedió, pensando todo el mundo que estaba la espabilada dentro, se arriesga la vida mas de lo necesario, y muere quemado por "salvar una doncella en apuros", mientras ella estaba dirección a su casa, y la amiguita como un p. callada.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Ene 2022)

Para cobrar todos los meses, no llora

Parasitar no le da ansiedad ?


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Pero de verdad os creéis que las mujeres van a ir al frente en caso de guerra.?
> Esas están ahí para cobrar y poco más además de zorrear con algún mando a ver si chupando pollas ascienden.
> Y en caso de guerra reclutarian a hombres sin ser profesionales .mientras ellas se quedan en las oficinas y en retaguardia partiéndose la caja.
> Si os contará como las han colocado en una empresa pública a todas las que entraron a trabajar en talleres, infraestructura y demás, duraron ahí menos que un caramelo en la boca de un niño, en poco tiempo estaban todas en las oficinas con el chocho aplastado.
> Esta es la realidad de este país de mierdas.



Me contó un colega segurata, que todos los que hacen patrulla, que van con el coche, conduciendo de noche, y que tienen que acudir allí donde ha saltado una alarma, todos hombres, por contra, las que están en los centros de control, sentaditas en una silla, mirando un monitor o ni eso, y que como mucho llaman al de la patrulla porque ha saltado la alarma en tal sitio, todas mujeres..... el trabajo de ellas es decirla al hombre pringado, desde su oficinita, oye que ha saltado la alarma en la empresa tal, vete para allí, y juégatela sin saber que coño te vas a encontrar.

En eso consiste el cuento de la "brecha salarial", en que nosotros, los hombres, nos llevemos el riesgo y el trabajo duro, y ellas se lleven el trabajo cómodo y sin riesgo, cobrando lo mismo; la que friega el suelo quiere cobrar lo mismo que el que se cuelga con arnés a fregar los cristales de un rascacielos.... pero oye, eso de jugarse la vida, que lo hagan ellos, pero a la hora de cobrar, yo quiero cobrar lo mismo que el , que sino es "machismo".


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Ene 2022)

Vaya polvazo tenía Maruja...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Ene 2022)

Y porque mete a eso ?


----------



## cifuentes (27 Ene 2022)

Sacarán una ley para que solo vayan los tíos


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



La guerra siempre acaba poniendo orden al caos y a cada uno en su sitio en la sociedad natural. La guerra es el resultado del caos previo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2022)

si es mujer no la mandan a la guerra, eso ya lo tenias que saber, en irak y afganistan, con un 17% de mujeres entre la tropa, no llegaban al 1% de mujeres despalazadas, es decir, en un acuartelamiento veran que sus compañeros van y vienen a ucrania mientras ellas siguen cobrando el sueldo en casa.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Ene 2022)

jijiji, yo solo venia a llevarme el sueldo calentito, sacar cuerpito de fitness y sacarme fotos del instagram con tags feministas.
Para la guerra y llevarse un balazo en la calavera ya estan los machirulos jijiji


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Ene 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si es mujer no la mandan a la guerra, eso ya lo tenias que saber, en irak y afganistan, con un 17% de mujeres entre la tropa, no llegaban al 1% de mujeres despalazadas, es decir, en un acuartelamiento veran que sus compañeros van y vienen a ucrania mientras ellas siguen cobrando el sueldo en casa.



Pues divide el ejército español a la mitad ,y de ahí quita a los lgtbi….. esos son los que van a ir a por Rusia


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Supongo que esa propaganda era tanto para ellos como para ellas.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Espero que vaya y la diñe.
> Es su trabajo.
> Ha quitado el puesto a un hombre.
> Ha eliminado a una mujer del acervo reproductivo del país (ella misma).
> ...



No seria mas facil Consejo de Guerra y fusilar por deserción.

En perejil hubo tres de origen Moro qué se negaron a actuar contra marruecos. No se qué paso con ellos.


----------



## esquilero (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo





Bueno, es lo que tiene opositar a militar. La muerte de un militar es un accidente laboral.

Otra cosa es que los militares sean la elite de un país. Desde luego que no. Es gente con poca empleabilidad que buscan el amparo del Estado para ganarse la vida.


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Supongo que esa propaganda era tanto para ellos como para ellas.



Que te crees tu eso, es mas, muchas Sufragistas, las que se considera "La Primera Ola" del feminismo, decían que ellas en casa y los hombres al frente, hasta el punto que iban acosando y coaccionando a los hombres que veían por las calles de Londres, haciendo manshaming al entregarles plumas blancas, como señal de cobardía, por no estar en el frente, luchando, sufriendo, matando y probablemente muriendo, por ellas.















Pluma blanca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Las plumas blancas: hombría, guerra y coacción femenina


Las relaciones de poder “invisibles” entre hombres y mujeres son un fenómeno que rara vez se trata con la profundidad que merece. En esta entrada reflexionaremos sobre un buen ejemplo: el movimient…




hombresgeneroydebatecritico.wordpress.com





El avergonzarte para que hagas lo que ellas quieran, para perjuicio nuestro y benefício de ellas en la mayoría de los casos, es una de las tácticas mas habituales de la manipulación femenina, una forma de coacción y chantage mas o menos encubierta, en la manosfera se le conoce como manshaming.....



Así funciona la mujer a lo largo de la Historia, ha ido basculando entre Progresismo y Conservadurismo, en función de las circunstancias políticas, sociales, económicas y bélicas de cada época, las juerguistas empoderadas, que vestían andrógino, fumaban, bebían y bailaban Charlestone hasta las tantas, en los felices años 20 del Siglo XX, época de bonanza económica como nunca antes, fueron las devotas esposas y madres, familiares y de ferviente fe, las de postal de Norman Rockwell, de los años 30 y 40, los años de la Gran Depresión y la WWII.... a que vino el cambio? A que entonces les convenía estar protegidas, y tener unos maridos que se matasen por ellas, que las protegieran y que las proveyeran, y si hacía falta que las defendieran.

Lo mismo con las Sufragistas, las mujeres de Clase Alta, las Burguesas, de Londres, capital del Imperio Británico, en pleno auge de la Revolución Industrial, que había llevado al mundo, y a Reino Unido concretamente, a una época de prosperidad material sin precedentes..... que hacían entonces las Privilegiadas entre las Privilegiadas? Pues decir que estaban, como no, "oprimidas", y pedían el voto para la mujer, para la mujer rica como ellas, obviamente, no querían que sus criadas votaran, cosa que las feministas han ocultado de forma deliberada:



Cuando las cosas van bien, pido derechos y quiero igualdad....







Cuando las cosas se ponen feas, pido derechos pero no obligaciones, y que vayan los hombres al frente, que yo me quedo en casa....







Y que no se te ocurra no ir, que te coacciono avergonzándote con las plumas blancas....









LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


E. Sylvia Pankhurst Sufragistas 1914 Belicistas de la Primera Guerra Mundial - Plumas blancas - Casas para bebés niñas, no pa...




feminofascismo.blogspot.com





Por eso, como siempre digo, el Conservadurismo es Reaccionario, no Revolucionario, el Conservadurismo es a lo que apelan las mujeres cuando les conviene, osease, cuando las cosas se ponen feas, entonces quieren, como no, que seamos "hombres".... vamos, que nos sacrifiquemos por ellas, lo de siempre.

Lo realmente Revolucionario es el Emanciparnos de las Mujeres, y su sutil, a la par que férreo yugo, y empezar a tener conciencia de que tenemos valor por nosotros mismo, que no tenemos que depender de la egoísta, frágil, interesada y volátil validación femenina, y que tenemos que tender hacía nuestra propia realización personal, encontrando la felicidad en el camino hacia ser la mejor versión de nosotros mismos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (27 Ene 2022)

La peli que te has montao, bueno, el copy paste de Forocoches

Por cierto, Felipe González es amigo mío.


----------



## max power (27 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> ¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?



Pues claro...


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Bueno, es lo que tiene opositar a militar. La muerte de un militar es un accidente laboral.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los militares sean la elite de un país. Desde luego que no. Es gente con poca empleabilidad que buscan el amparo del Estado para ganarse la vida.



Las muertes por accidentes laborales, al igual que las muertes en conflictos bélicos, son cosas de hombres....













Bueno, menos para Hillary Clinton....


----------



## poppom (27 Ene 2022)

es mentira pero me nvtre imaginarlo


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No seria mas facil Consejo de Guerra y fusilar por deserción.
> 
> En perejil hubo tres de origen Moro qué se negaron a actuar contra marruecos. No se qué paso con ellos.



No.
Porque yo no voy a ir a luchar al frente por esta sociedad.
Objeción de conciencia.

Pero, la que se alistó voluntaria para cobrar la paguita Nescafé "porque nucna hay guerras jijijiji y yo soy una chica jijijiji", ahora que hay guerra y se giña, una de dos:

Que vaya a morir al frente.
Que devuelva lo cobrado.


----------



## germano89 (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



Iban al Mercadona, pero al menos el pan lo habían comprado ya


----------



## TomásPlatz (27 Ene 2022)

QUE SE JODA Y QUE APECHUGE QUE PARA ALGO TRINCA DE DINERO PUBLICO

es como si me meto a la obra y me pongo a llorar porque el jefe me dice de subir un saco de cemento 

me cago en dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## vayaquesi (27 Ene 2022)

Pero entonces hay guerra con Rusia o no?
Lo pregunto por si la chica de verdad tiene información de primera mano sobre si hay motivos para preocuparse o si realmente está montando un drama sin motivo alguno. Todo eso suponiendo que el OP no sea un troll.


----------



## Supremacía (27 Ene 2022)

Aquí queda que ni mandado hacer el título de este libro:


----------



## asakopako (27 Ene 2022)

Se traga el grumo o no? A mí qué me importa lo que piense o sienta una coneja.


----------



## Supremacía (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



He ahí otro de los _beneficios _que el feminismo ha traído a la sociedad. Y todavía hay imbéciles que lo defienden porque “ej ke laj mujerej merejen derechoj de hajer lo ke lej jalga del koño porke jon jerej humanoj y ñi, ñi, ñi, ñi, ñi”.


----------



## kasper98 (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Que se pida la baja del ejercito


Esto dice las reales ordenanzas

Artículo 3. Primer deber del militar.

La disposición permanente para defender a España, incluso con la entrega de la vida cuando fuera necesario, constituye el primer y más fundamental deber del militar, que ha de tener su diaria expresión en el más exacto cumplimiento de los preceptos contenidos en la Constitución, en la Ley Orgánica 5/2005, de 17 de noviembre, de la Defensa Nacional, en la Ley 39/2007, de 19 de noviembre, de la carrera militar y en estas Reales Ordenanzas.

Asi que se valla a su casita y deje a los soldados de verdad

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Espero que Irene Montero se encargue de que los rusos ataquen con paridad de género entre sus tropas y que a nuestras soldadas las maten solo y exclusivamente soldadas rusas o los acusara de MARUCHULISMO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Harricana dijo:


> Pero de verdad os creéis que las mujeres van a ir al frente en caso de guerra.?
> Esas están ahí para cobrar y poco más además de zorrear con algún mando a ver si chupando pollas ascienden.
> Y en caso de guerra reclutarian a hombres sin ser profesionales .mientras ellas se quedan en las oficinas y en retaguardia partiéndose la caja.
> Si os contará como las han colocado en una empresa pública a todas las que entraron a trabajar en talleres, infraestructura y demás, duraron ahí menos que un caramelo en la boca de un niño, en poco tiempo estaban todas en las oficinas con el chocho aplastado.
> Esta es la realidad de este país de mierdas.



Pero eso pasa desde siempre , una chica hace unos 30 años me viene llorando porque le dijeron en la empresa que si quería que le renovaran el contrato tenía que ser muy “AMABLE” con el jefe , además ni el jefe en persona se lo dijo que fue un ayudante. Ella lloraba desconsolada. A la semana siguiente la vi muy elegante y contenta con su nuevo puesto que era el de ayudante del jefe. TDS PTS y el que pudiendo no se aprovecha es porque es tonto.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cimoc (27 Ene 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



Tripón conduciendo a una mano y charo zurda acojonada circulando con las armas desenfundadas dentro del coche a tomar por culo del atraco, que podría salir mal.


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

La mayoría de ellas son unas cagonas, y en cuanto se ven en el más mínimo riesgo se comportan como cualquier mujer civil en la misma situación, se rajan como abubillas, piden clemencia y se esconden detrás del hombre que tengan más cerca.
No sacan el orgullo y tiran para adelante, como hace un hombre. Normal por otra parte. Si un hombre se muestra cobarde, los demás hombres y mujeres de sacan la chorra, le mean allí mismo y a partir de ese día ya se puede ir, porque será el hazmerreír.
Si un mujer muestra miedo todo el mundo es comprensiv@ con ella, la acarician y la dejan en paz.

Les da miedo incluso ir solas a oscuras por el interior de una base militar en tiempo de paz y sin el menor problema ni amenaza.


No se que porcentaje de mujeres hay en los ejércitos, pero como haya un conflicto serio la mayoría de ellas solo van servir para limpiar cagaderos y hacer felaciones al enemigo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Que parte de la élite de españa pertenece el ejército español?
Anda?


----------



## esquilero (27 Ene 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Pero entonces hay guerra con Rusia o no?
> Lo pregunto por si la chica de verdad tiene información de primera mano sobre si hay motivos para preocuparse o si realmente está montando un drama sin motivo alguno. Todo eso suponiendo que el OP no sea un troll.




Información de primera mano una miembra del ejercito?

Amosss, no me jodas......

Los soldados hacen lo que les dicen.

No va a ver guerra.


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Me contó un colega segurata, que todos los que hacen patrulla, que van con el coche, conduciendo de noche, y que tienen que acudir allí donde ha saltado una alarma, todos hombres, por contra, las que están en los centros de control, sentaditas en una silla, mirando un monitor o ni eso, y que como mucho llaman al de la patrulla porque ha saltado la alarma en tal sitio, todas mujeres..... el trabajo de ellas es decirla al hombre pringado, desde su oficinita, oye que ha saltado la alarma en la empresa tal, vete para allí, y juégatela sin saber que coño te vas a encontrar.
> 
> En eso consiste el cuento de la "brecha salarial", en que nosotros, los hombres, nos llevemos el riesgo y el trabajo duro, y ellas se lleven el trabajo cómodo y sin riesgo, cobrando lo mismo; la que friega el suelo quiere cobrar lo mismo que el que se cuelga con arnés a fregar los cristales de un rascacielos.... pero oye, eso de jugarse la vida, que lo hagan ellos, pero a la hora de cobrar, yo quiero cobrar lo mismo que el , que sino es "machismo".



@Notrabajo34


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ene 2022)

Sin vistas a guerra lo de militromcho es un curro de puta madre. 1000 euros al mes por estar de campamentos como los niños en verano.

Pero cuando hay guerra es otro cantar, no es tan guay, porque la puedes diñar por 1000 al mes.

Si hay guerra tendrá que ir, los contratos tienen letra pequeña.


----------



## NIKK (27 Ene 2022)

Que pida destino a cocinas .


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que parte de la élite de españa pertenece el ejército español?
> Anda?



Las elites de España están todos en Podemos de conserjes, soplagaitas.

!Anda que!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Que pida destino a cocinas .



Chssst......seguro que decir eso es "machijmoh"....gñeeeee.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Las elites de España están todos en Podemos de conserjes, soplagaitas.
> 
> !Anda que!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk




Ahí tendrán que estar ya que en el ejercito español es poco probable encontrar elites. 

Hoy hace 77 años que el antecedente del ejército que España ha ido a confrontar en el Mar Negro liberó el campo de concentración de Auschwitz.

Y ahora comparad con lo que estaba haciendo el ejército español hace 77 años.


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

!Los genios en cambio estais inflandoos a porros en manifestaciones por los derechos de las minorías!

!Hay que joderse el alto concepto de vosotros mismos que tenéis los subnormales!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sikBCN (27 Ene 2022)

Es una mujer transtornads, necesita ayuda.
Que se ponga en manos de psicólogos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Las elites de España están todos en Podemos de conserjes, soplagaitas.
> 
> !Anda que!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Más menos que los militares unos sirven al estado para papear y morir por la patria y lo más curioso es que los hay a montones en los cementerios y en filas interminables y otros sirven al populacho pero mueren en su cama rodeado de la familia y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> España no tiene la tradición militar que puede tener Francia, Reino Unido, Rusia o USA donde muchos soldados se han enfrentado a fuego real y a batallas en los últimos años.
> Por eso la profesión de soldado no se considera de riesgo.



Otro tonto!

?Donde os fabrican?

La infantería de Marina más antigua es la española. 
La tradición militar española es de las más antiguas de occidente y del mundo entero, un país forjado en invasiones y guerras constantes desde antes de Cristo, contra cartagineses, romanos, visigodos, árabes, franceses, ingleses etc etc.
Un país creador en tiempo récord del primer imperio ultramarino, en 4 continentes....

Un país que inventó la guerrilla y el primero que derrotó a Napoleón!...
Ni Hitler ni los ánglos se atrevieron a invadirnos en la II WWW, a pesar de ser el territorio más estratégico de todo el escenario bélico junto con el canal de Suez.
!Y llega el tonto de baba a decir que no tenemos tradición militar!


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guillotin (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



La historia no está mal, pero le falta algo... no se....


----------



## CarneconOjos (27 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Jijijijiji
> Ver archivo adjunto 921454
> Ver archivo adjunto 921455
> Ver archivo adjunto 921456
> ...



Que curioso y todas con sus melenas perfectas, en vez de tener el pelo cortado al uno, como debe de ser y hacen a todos los tíos por seguridad y comodidad. Esta comprobado que prefieren que las violen a qué las despeinen..

Cuanto me alegro que desenmascaren a todos estos chupa sueldos!! Ahora los veremos como se hacen pacifistas y la mitad salen a buscarse una escusas para no partir al combate... Primero con estos golfos, y luego que tiren de los 4 millones de funcionarios, que tienen que defender al estado como perros rabiosos...


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Un bombero es un adicto a la adrenalina, que está deseando que haya algo gordo para volver a sentir ese subidón adictivo que supone saber que te metes en el infierno hiperprotegido pero sin saber si saldrás. Y si sales, eres un héroe incluso si solo salvas a los peces o si evitas que el fuego destruya más viviendas.
> Tienen dos huevos bien gordos.
> Pero eso implica que saben que, en cada actuación de ese tipo, igual no lo cuentan. Como trabajan pocos días, la realidad es que la probabilidad de participar en algo así es muy baja. Ven más cadáveres destrozados de personas a las que hay que sacar por partes del coche que otra cosa y revientan más puertas de domicilios que otra cosa.
> 
> Ahora sugerimos a vuestras primas que se metan a bomberos. En cuanto tengan hijos, el instinto de supervivencia, ¿qué les va a sugerir? Porque la biología siempre ha primado la supervivencia de la madre. El padre no deja de ser un mero peón.



El padre un mero peón....imprescindible. Si ella se queda sin él, ya puede buscarse otro rapidito, porque si no no dura diez días.

Por eso ellas están para seducir, cocinar, limpiar y follar, mientras nosotros asumimos riesgos, peleamos, cazamos....y mandamos.

Esa tontuna de que las mujeres mandan en casa es una chorrada. Quien lo dice confunde mandar con influir, que son dos actos incompatibles...o se hace el uno, o el otro, y ellas influyen, mucho, pero la última palabra es siempre nuestra, porque ellas por si mismas no pueden hacer casi nada que no sea INFLUIR en un hombre para que haga lo que sea, o en otro para que ocupe el lugar del que no quiere hacer ese "lo que sea".

El que manda no necesita influir.
Y el que influye lo hace porque no puede decidir nada sin la aprobación del otro. Solo puede taladrarle el cráneo al que manda, hasta que este hace lo que ella quiere, o la manda a tomar por el culo.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> El padre un mero peón....imprescindible. Si ella se queda sin él, ya puede buscarse otro rapidito, porque si no no dura diez días.
> 
> Por eso ellas están para seducir, cocinar, limpiar y follar, mientras nosotros asumimos riesgos, peleamos, cazamos....y mandamos.
> 
> ...



Otro que no cree en la evolución de las especies y así le va.
A veces y solo algunas veces me da por pensar de donde collons he salido, por ser o créeme el único mortal que desde casi siempre he vivido y convivido con dos amores y no solo he sido feliz que además anyoro no podérmelo hacer con la cabra, más para así comprobar cómo se lo hacían los cromañones y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Ene 2022)

Tu prima es una cerda de cuidado, no para de comer polla en el cuartel, preferentemente de los mandos.
La llevarán a Ucrania como recipiente de lefa, para que la rellenen de crema como a un pavo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Tu prima es una cerda de cuidado, no para de comer polla en el cuartel, preferentemente de los mandos.
> La llevarán a Ucrania como recipiente de lefa, para que la rellenen de crema como a un pavo.



Ni me molesto en contestarte no vaya a ser que enmierde.
Anda?


----------



## charlie3 (27 Ene 2022)

Algo parecido le paso a un conocido cuando la marcha verde.
El padre le dijo
“Hijo mío, si lo que te gustaba era repartir bendiciones, haberte hecho obispo”
Y se fue al Sahara


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Ni me molesto en contestarte no vaya a ser que enmierde.
> Anda?



Joder tío, no me cites que cada vez que lo haces me revientas el detector de subnormales.


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Más menos que los militares unos sirven al estado para papear y morir por la patria y lo más curioso es que los hay a montones en los cementerios y en filas interminables y otros sirven al populacho pero mueren en su cama rodeado de la familia y poco más.
> Anda que?.



Cada vez que hay que hacer algo peligroso y sin cobrar, llaman a los militares.

?Que hay que traer gente con ébola de Mierdinistan porque al payaso de turno al frente del bobierno le apetece hacerse la foto, pues allá que van los militares, a encerrarse con dos tipos moribundos e hipercontagiosos en un cacharro que se puede caer esparciendo esa mierda sobre los supervivientes.

?Que hay que montar hospitales de campaña y amontonar cadáveres de muertos por la pandemia hipercontagiososa?.....militares.

?Que hay que ir cualquier país de mierda a enfrentarse a moros locos en su pueblo, para que el payaso de turno al frente del bobierno ponga los pies encima de la mesa de Bush, o salga en el telediario al teléfono fingiendo que habla con Putin mientras llama a su astrólogo?.....pues allí van los militares.

Busca un civil con cojones para ir a esos sitios y, si consigues dar con alguno dispuesto, pregúntale cuánto cobra.....!!!!ANORMAAAAL!!!

!anda que!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Otro que no cree en la evolución de las especies y así le va.
> A veces y solo algunas veces me da por pensar de donde collons he salido, por ser o créeme el único mortal que desde casi siempre he vivido y convivido con dos amores y no solo he sido feliz que además anyoro no podérmelo hacer con la cabra, más para así comprobar cómo se lo hacían los cromañones y poco más.
> Anda que?



La evolución de las especies, tontoloscojones, tarda millones de años.
En los tres cuartos de hora que hace que nos tapamos el pito con pieles no ha habido evolución alguna. En todo caso involución, de la que han salido los subnormales como tú, que ahora sobreviven hasta la edad adulta dando por culo y militando en Podemos, mientras la gente más evolucionada nos sacrificamos para que la basura como tú llegue viva y entera a la edad reproductiva.

De no ser por los que valemos para algo, los ranos como tú serian comida de lobos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guano For Life (27 Ene 2022)

Que seguro debe sentirse un soldado viendo que en su pelotón hay unas cuantas charos como esta.

Pero bueno, todos sabemos que al final no van a enviar tías al campo de batalla. Si lo hiciesen se verían imágenes de "soldados" corriendo en desbandada y llorando al oír el primer tiro


----------



## t_chip (27 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Ahí tendrán que estar ya que en el ejercito español es poco probable encontrar elites.
> 
> Hoy hace 77 años que el antecedente del ejército que España ha ido a confrontar en el Mar Negro liberó el campo de concentración de Auschwitz.
> 
> Y ahora comparad con lo que estaba haciendo el ejército español hace 77 años.



Claro claro.
Vuelve a la play y a las pajas, anda.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Claro claro.
> Vuelve a la play y a las pajas, anda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk




Te molesta que el Ejercito Rojo fuera el que liberara Auschwitz o que el ejercito español (División Azul) estuviera haciendo el canelo en Rusia ayudando a los nazis?


----------



## facundoeldelinframundo (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Dile que no se preocupe yo puedo sustituirla,,eso si tiene que limpiarme el sable antes de enrolarme


----------



## propellerman (27 Ene 2022)

Y anteriormente sufrió ansiedad por cobrar la nómina pagada por el estado todos los meses al ser soldado *profesional* ?


----------



## propellerman (27 Ene 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Preparando la baja por ansiedad, stress y depresión. No saben nada, amego.



Si llegáramos a ir a la guerra contra los rusos que empiecen a pedir la mayoría la baja por stress y ansiedad, y nos echamos unas risas


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Este hilo lo acabo de ver en ForoCoches , que puto Fraude de foros



Tu eres el troll de los jabalis ¿de que te quejas maricon ? Te invito a que te vayas a tomar por culo junto a las mariconas de forocoches que dicen que el Op es de alli, porque las horas no cuadran, es mas al maricon del casco me lo voy a cargar.


----------



## propellerman (27 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Si hay guerra tendrá que ir y cumplir con su deber, si se niega pues pelotón de fusilamiento por desertor y listo. Como se ha hecho de toda la vida. *Pena me da el chaval que reclutan a la fuerza y le obligan a ir, que como haya guerra se va a dar el caso*. Pero ella eligió ir y encima le han pagado por estar lista para un caso así. Llegado el caso tiene que cumplir y sino cumple pues ya sabe cárcel o si es muy descarado pelotón de fusilamiento.



No puedes tener el discurso de la "igualdad" que tenemos y llevamos teniendo 20 años en España y luego mandar a reclutar *forzosamente* para ir a la guerra sólo a hombres, tendrías que hacer lo mismo con las mujeres; tu crees que llegado el caso éste u otro gobierno iba a hacer eso?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tu eres el troll de los jabalis ¿de que te quejas maricon ? Te invito a que te vayas a tomar por culo junto a las mariconas de forocoches que dicen que el Op es de alli, porque las horas no cuadran, es mas al maricon del casco me lo voy a cargar.



E visto este hilo en ForoCoches hijo de perra que cojones me está contando gilipollas de mierda y trol tu puta madre tira a tomar porculo chupapoyas


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Ene 2022)

Y a ver que pasa con estos maricones que dicen: "que ejjjjj que son mil euros y no pueden lucharrrrrrr por un cuenco de arroz" hijo de puta ganatelo en la privada tus primeros mil euros y me cuentas........


----------



## Porestar (27 Ene 2022)

Futurama en español (Castellano) 2X17 - La guerra es una M


capitulo 17




www.tokyvideo.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Ene 2022)

ya me gustaría ver las tropas de hoy día en una guerra, nadie sabe combatir aunque también es verdad que ya no se llevan guerras.


estas que se sacan un examen y pueden decir que trabajan sin hacer nada es lo que hay. y pronto por cuotas jijiji


----------



## wysiwyg (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Otro tonto!
> 
> ?Donde os fabrican?
> 
> ...



Me puedes decir en cuantas batallas con fuego real ha participado el ejercito o la marina de España en los ultimos 20 años?

En Afganistan nos asignaron la zona de que le asignarian a Ralp Wiggum. Los aliados se quejaron de la inutilidad del ejercito español:








Soldados de Estados Unidos se quejan de la tropa española


Militares estadounidenses en Afganistán se han quejado del trato que reciben de las tropas españolas destacadas en este país. En un correo electrónico que estos días




www.lavanguardia.com





De Iraq salimos disparados y los americanos hacian sonidos de gallina para referirse a los soldados españoles...








El honor mancillado de los soldados españoles en Irak


Un mes y medio antes de la Batalla de Nayaf del 4 de abril de 2004, el Mando de la Coalición en Bagdad ordenó a la Brigada Multinacional Plus Ultra II (BMPUII) que preparase la lla



www.elmundo.es





En 2019 al gobierno le dio caquita acercarse a Iran y una de las fragatas mas modernas de la marina salio con el rabo entre las piernas. EEUU dijo "pues vale, adios gallinas"









España retira la fragata que escolta al portaaviones de EEUU ante la amenaza bélica con Irán


La decisión es "temporal" mientras el grupo de ataque que ha enviado la Administración Trump se encuentre en la zona




www.vozpopuli.com





Cuando sale algun articulo como el siguiente diciendo que "Los soldados españoles que vencieron al Daesh en Irak"









Hablan los soldados españoles que vencieron al Daesh en Irak: "No todo está bajo control"


El país se sostiene en una calma tensa tras la expulsión de los yihadistas de sus fronteras. EL ESPAÑOL habla con cinco efectivos que han contribuido a la estabilización del país. Y advierten: "La situación se puede repetir".




www.elespanol.com





Te pones a leer y ves:
"Su misión: asesorar al Gobierno iraquí y adiestrar a las tropas locales que han librado la guerra"; "Creía que íbamos a encontrar mucha más violencia, pero no ha sido así"

O sea, ni un tiro pegaron.

EEUU, UK, Francia estan constantemente metidos en algun fregado. Vas a cualquier pueblucho perdido de EEUU y tiene su local de la Asociacion de Veteranos. En Canada cuando traían un soldado fallecido se hacía una procesión en una autopista y la gente llenaba los puentes de banderas.

Lo repito, no tenemos tradición militar. La tuvimos hace tres siglos

Edito:

Cuando Napoleón entró a España no nos faltó tiempo para ir a llorar a Inglaterra por ayuda. Hay que ser ignorante para decir que España derrotó a Napoleón. 
Si no hubiera sido porque España se arrastró a su enemigo histórico y esté accedió a los lloros de España, ahora mismo estaríamos tu y yo comiendo crepes y baguettes.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Ene 2022)

Es lo que hay


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Ene 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Me puedes decir en cuantas batallas con fuego real ha participado el ejercito o la marina de España en los ultimos 20 años?
> 
> En Afganistan nos asignaron la zona de que le asignarian a Ralp Wiggum. Los aliados se quejaron de la inutilidad del ejercito español:
> 
> ...



No se que hablas del quinto coño? eso no tiene que defenderse, mas de medio mundo habla castellano.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Ene 2022)

Manda cojones que una tipa que se mete a militar llora por ansiedad porque la podrían llevar a la guerra entonces a qué coño se mete a militar? Para estar calentita en casa sin hacer nada y al final de mes contar los billetes? Para eso no hay ansiedad verdad? Y luego te ves por ejemplo como los polacos civiles se preparan para la guerra sin cobrar un duro y haciéndolo por su país con todo honor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Ene 2022)

Yo si fuese ella estaría cabreada de que me obliguen a matar europeos. Todavía si fuesen amegos de mierda estaría motivada. Pero ahora pretenden que los blancos nos terminemos de exterminar entre nosotros. 

Hijos de puta los que han armado este tinglado.


----------



## MAUSER (27 Ene 2022)

Que pida la baja ahora, porque si entramos en guerra será deserción y hasta la pueden fusilar.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Tienes que ser troll


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Ene 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Pues eso tengo una prima que hace un par de años se sacó las oposiciones a militar, no estoy muy seguro de que hace ya que no me doy mucho con ella solo sé que sube muchas fotos al Instagram de uniforme (yo no tengo Instagram pero me lo ha enseñado mi hermana). A mí me sorprendió npor que siempre fue una chica muy femenina y no muy "echada para alante" (por lo menos de pequeña ya hace años que no tengo mucho trato) pero bueno se lo curro y consiguió entrar, bien por ella El caso es que he hablado hoy con mi madre y me ha dicho que fue a casa de mi tía y que mi prima lleva toda la semana llorando sin salir del cuarto por qué tiene ansiedad por el tema de la guerra de Rusia por si tiene que ir. Os parece normal esa actitud en lo que se supone que es la élite del país? La verdad que me da pena pero realmente es su trabajo



Imagino que se está montando una peli de ansiedad,depresión, fobia a morir (nos ha jodido) y como es una muger probablemente la califiquen como no apta y se libre,tonta no es desde luego.
Que una cosa es subir fotos al ista con el uniforme e ir poniendo pollas duras por el cuartel y otra es tener un soldado Ruso avanzando hacia ti con 3-4 T-90 de escolta jojojojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## dac1 (27 Ene 2022)

La inmensa mayoria de mujeres no sirven para la guerra


----------



## Tales90 (27 Ene 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> No puedes tener el discurso de la "igualdad" que tenemos y llevamos teniendo 20 años en España y luego mandar a reclutar *forzosamente* para ir a la guerra sólo a hombres, tendrías que hacer lo mismo con las mujeres; tu crees que llegado el caso éste u otro gobierno iba a hacer eso?



No creo que sea necesario decir chavales y chavalas, he dicho chaval pero se entiende que es cualquier hombre o mujer joven.


----------



## Tobermory (27 Ene 2022)

Igualico que en las novelas de Sven Hassel... los soldados que no están enchufados se van al FRENTE RUSO .


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Cada vez que hay que hacer algo peligroso y sin cobrar, llaman a los militares.
> 
> ?Que hay que traer gente con ébola de Mierdinistan porque al payaso de turno al frente del bobierno le apetece hacerse la foto, pues allá que van los militares, a encerrarse con dos tipos moribundos e hipercontagiosos en un cacharro que se puede caer esparciendo esa mierda sobre los supervivientes.
> 
> ...



Recordar tambien los Controladores Aereos, que fueron Militarizados por ZParo.

Los militares aseguran que los controladores están militarizados | Burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (27 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Te molesta que el Ejercito Rojo fuera el que liberara Auschwitz o que el ejercito español (División Azul) estuviera haciendo el canelo en Rusia ayudando a los nazis?



Te molesta que el Ejercito Español le diese una tunda al Ejercito Rojo, subcampeones?


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Aunque no sea equivalente, recuerdo un simulacro de evacuación del edificio. En cuanto sonó la sirena la compañera que tenía enfrente cogió su bolso y salió literalmente corriendo sin mirarnos un segundo, pero cerrando la puerta tras de sí.



Como dijo Jason Statham, le pones a mi abuela una capa y un croma verde detrás, y ya te puede salir como superheroína en una peli de Marvel, y viendo los últimos superhéroes de Marvel parecía algo profético....

Jason Statham: "Las películas de Marvel las podría hacer mi abuela"













Y eso también va para las pegapatadas empeoderadas..... cuando no hay peligro, cuando las cosas van bien, todos somos mú valientes, todos nos "empoderamos", que es la forma de decir fliparse a lo Dünning Kruger.

Pero es a la hora de la verdad, en los momentos clave, cuando las cosas se ponen feas, cuando la gente muestra su verdadero ser, y puedes ver quien son realmente, quien se esconde detrás de esa máscara social que todos llevamos, y de nuestros alardes fantasiosos de soberbia.

Eseo se vé muy claro en la serie "G.E.O: Mas allá del limite", en Amazon Prime, cuando en la instrucción les llevan al límite, para ver quien son los candidatos realmente, si son gente de fiar, y si pueden dominar sus miedos, y mantenerse centrados en sus objetivos en momentos de máxima presión... no debemos olvidar que esa gente se juega su vida, la de sus compañeros, y los de la gente que tienen el deber de proteger en cada missión que realizan, un pequeño fallo, una flaqueza, puede dar al traste con todo, y eso puede significar la muerte, la suya y la de los demás.







G.E.O. Más Allá del Límite 'Cualquier fallo te puede costar la vida' Clip - Vídeo G.E.O. Más Allá del Límite - SensaCine.com

Como dice el Inspector Pelayo a los candidatos durante la instrucción:







*Me da igual la careta que tengas. Yo no estoy mirando tu cara. Miro un poquito más allá*

Mejores frases del inspector Pelayo en 'G.E.O.: Más allá del límite’

Y una de las pruebas que les hacen, ya celebres, para purgar a los que no valen,  (alerta spoilers) es llevarlos a bañarse en el Tajo, en ropa interior, en pleno invierno, porque así, como dice el Inspector Pelayo, el agua hace aflorar lo que hay detrás de la máscara, lo que llevas dentro, y les hace mostrarse como son realmente, y no como se quieren vender ante los demás, ver la persona real que hay detrás de la careta, y si tiene valor o no.

Y como bien has podido comprobar en carne propia, con tu "compañeroa", es en esas situaciones de riesgo, de presión, de máxima tensión, donde se desmorona la careta del empoderamiento, y la mayoría de mujeres muestran su verdadero ser, cobarde y egoísta.... como siempre han sido a lo largo de la História, por cierto, y no las juzgo por ello, pues hay motivaciones biológicas de peso que lo justificaban, y que muestran que a nivel evolutivo es lo mas eficiente para la superviviencia de la espécie.







Y en su naturaleza está también engañar al hombre, manipularlo a su antojo, en benefício propio, para servirse de el, de su orgullo, de su valor, y de su capacidad de sacrificio, por mucho que, en el fondo, a la mayoría de ellos los desprecien.

EL FEMINISMO DESVELADO: LAS SUFRAGISTAS EN 1914


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> es mentira pero me nvtre imaginarlo


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Me puedes decir en cuantas batallas con fuego real ha participado el ejercito o la marina de España en los ultimos 20 años?
> 
> En Afganistan nos asignaron la zona de que le asignarian a Ralp Wiggum. Los aliados se quejaron de la inutilidad del ejercito español:
> 
> ...



A ver, pardillo, ??que cojones tienen que ver "los últimos 20 años" con "la tradición militar"?....?tienes 15 y por eso 20 te parecen muchos?

Segundo. En las guerras a las que nos han mandado se ha hecho lo que el gobierno ha mandado. ?O te crees que los militares deciden algo?

Tercero. Me pasó toda esa puta mierda de artículos por el forro de los cojones, digan lo que digan americanos, franceses, ingleses y sus respectivas putas madres. Eso van a cualquier guerra armados hasta las trancas y respaldados por sus gobiernos HASTA LAS ULTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS, sea para volar el Rainbow Warrior, para invadir un país bajo el pretexto de tener armas de destrucción masiva que todo el mundo sabian que no tenían, a matar piratas en Somalia, o a liquidar terroristas sin miramientos en cualquier país extranjero.

A los militares españoles los envían en aviones de desguace alquilados a los rusos con tres intermediarios, mal equipados, a países donde no se nos ha perdido nada a hacer bulto y con orden de no defendernos para que el subnormal de político de turno se haga la foto con los pies en la mesa de Bush o simulando hablar por teléfono con Putin desde un teléfono fijo con el cable desenchufado de la pared.

España tiene tradición militar para dar y regalar, tanta como esos tres países que has nombrado, y mucha más que la mayoría, y eso no va variar aunque no peguemos un solo tiro en trescientos años. Eso sin contar con la guerra civil, la guerra de Marruecos y la división Azul. 

Ahora cierra el saco de mierda que tienes debajo de la nariz y no sigas demostrando tu ignorancia.

!Y lávate la boca antes de volver a hablar mal del ejército español.... CAGÓN!













¿Qué sabemos sobre la cadena que cuenta cómo el "teniente legionario" Monterde salvó la vida de "200 mujeres y niños" en Konjic (Bosnia y Herzegovina)? · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Nos habéis preguntado en La Buloteca por una cadena que está circulando en la que se narra cómo "un comando español del…




maldita.es









Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Ene 2022)

x Aniquilador destroyer

Tu Cita:

"E visto este hilo en ForoCoches hijo de perra que cojones me está contando gilipollas de mierda y trol tu puta madre tira a tomar porculo chupapoyas"

Tu lo que eres es una puta mierda de Troll, al menos advierto al resto, maricon cuando me hables espera mi respuesta.


----------



## ashe (28 Ene 2022)

Aún recuerdo cuando me rechazaron al no ser "apto" por una charo al preguntarme porque quería entrar y mi respuesta fue "para defender la nación de los enemigos exteriores y en especial los internos" mientras en voz baja diciendo "deja los videojuegos" creyendo que no la escuché... y lo peor fueron los que hacían cola... cara de cretinos, la típica niñata que no tenía ni donde caerse muerta (justo como lo que va el post) y allá a lo lejos sin que nadie lo viese de fondo diciendo "suerte chaval" , en resumidas cuentas... en menos de un minuto ví que lo que hoy te venden como ejercito es cualquier cosa menos ejercito, y hablo aprox del 2004... porque salvo algunas unidades no apto para mindundis tipo bricap que no permite niñatas y gente con las tonterias eliminadas... el resto...

Por eso algunos no tenemos duda que esto solo se resuelve con una buena limpieza y eliminando hasta el último derecho a la mujer por los motivos que ha expuesto *Joaquim*


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando me rechazaron al no ser "apto" por una charo al preguntarme porque quería entrar y mi respuesta fue "para defender la nación de los enemigos exteriores y en especial los internos" mientras en voz baja diciendo "deja los videojuegos" creyendo que no la escuché... y lo peor fueron los que hacían cola... cara de cretinos, la típica niñata que no tenía ni donde caerse muerta (justo como lo que va el post) y allá a lo lejos sin que nadie lo viese de fondo diciendo "suerte chaval" , en resumidas cuentas... en menos de un minuto ví que lo que hoy te venden como ejercito es cualquier cosa menos ejercito, y hablo aprox del 2004... porque salvo algunas unidades no apto para mindundis tipo bricap que no permite niñatas y gente con las tonterias eliminadas... el resto...
> 
> Por eso algunos no tenemos duda que esto solo se resuelve con una buena limpieza y eliminando hasta el último derecho a la mujer por los motivos que ha expuesto *Joaquim*



Yo te digo una cosa con los años hay que dejarlo caer, el salvese quien pueda se podria decir, lo que es muy dificil, solo lo hago en contadas ocasiones.


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Jijijijiji
> Ver archivo adjunto 921454
> Ver archivo adjunto 921455
> Ver archivo adjunto 921456
> ...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Ene 2022)

1/10


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> A ver, pardillo, ??que cojones tienen que ver "los últimos 20 años" con "la tradición militar"?....?tienes 15 y por eso 20 te parecen muchos?
> 
> Segundo. En las guerras a las que nos han mandado se ha hecho lo que el gobierno ha mandado. ?O te crees que los militares deciden algo?
> 
> ...



A ver, me estás dando la razón.

A día de hoy ningún mando del ejército, la armada o el ejército del aire haya participado en una batalla con otro ejército. 

No digo que sea malo o bueno, sino que simplemente no tiene experiencia en batalla por los motivos que sean.

La batalla de Najaf en Irak por ejemplo. El cuartel donde se alojaban soldados americanos, españoles y salvadoreños fue atacado. ¿Que hicieron los soldados españoles? Fueron corriendo al sótano mientras los americanos y los salvadoreños repelian el ataque. Igual que lo que cuenta el que abrió el hilo: llorando llamando a sus mamis y con ansiedad, porque no saben lo que es la guerra. Incluso los salvadoreños están acostumbrados a luchar en la selva contra la guerrilla.









De cómo el ejército español hizo el ridículo más surrealista del siglo XXI


Álvaro Colomer reconstruye la batalla del 4 de abril de 2004 en 'Mientras caminen por el valle de la muerte', después de la cual el ejército español fue despedido con huevos por el resto de la Coalición




blogs.elconfidencial.com





Como tú has dicho, los gobiernos de países anglosajones y Francia defienden a sus soldados como héroes y con todas las consecuencias. 

No sólo los gobiernos, sino la sociedad: Equipos de las ligas de hockey, baloncesto, etc americanas cambian sus colores por camisetas militares de camuflaje en algunos partidos. Cuando se juega la superbowl en vuelan aviones militares, hay militares con banderas con el campo y todo dios con de pie con la mano en el pecho cantando el himno (que por cierto va de una batalla).

¿Por qué? Por lo que te he dicho, en España NO HAY TRADICIÓN MILITAR a día de hoy. La guerra se considera algo que sucede en tierras lejanas y a lo que otros países van a luchar.

Y por eso, cuando a un soldado español se le plantea la posibilidad de morir en una guerra en 2022, se caga por las patas abajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando me rechazaron al no ser "apto" por una charo al preguntarme porque quería entrar y mi respuesta fue "para defender la nación de los enemigos exteriores y en especial los internos" mientras en voz baja diciendo "deja los videojuegos" creyendo que no la escuché... y lo peor fueron los que hacían cola... cara de cretinos, la típica niñata que no tenía ni donde caerse muerta (justo como lo que va el post) y allá a lo lejos sin que nadie lo viese de fondo diciendo "suerte chaval" , en resumidas cuentas... en menos de un minuto ví que lo que hoy te venden como ejercito es cualquier cosa menos ejercito, y hablo aprox del 2004... porque salvo algunas unidades no apto para mindundis tipo bricap que no permite niñatas y gente con las tonterias eliminadas... el resto...
> 
> Por eso algunos no tenemos duda que esto solo se resuelve con una buena limpieza y eliminando hasta el último derecho a la mujer por los motivos que ha expuesto *Joaquim*




Pero que dices si en tiempos jodidos que era muy dificil entrar fui por dos veces a hacer el gilipollas y casi me ruegan para que entrara.

Llegue y me metieron en una sala con otros cuantos a poner por orden las unidades en las que queria entrar.

Luego me pasaron a un ordenador en el que hice unos psicotecnicos muy gilipollescos.

De ese ordenador me pasaron a una sala en donde estaba la psicologa esta que comentas, me dijo que habia sacado una pedazo de nota y que por dios cambiara el puesto que queria, habia puesto algo del ejercito del aire en donde solo habia una o dos plazas, la muchacha diciendome eso no lo coges ni de coña, no ves que solo son dos plazas para toda españa, ahora estas dentro pero para cuando acabe el proceso ya habran 20 por delante tuya.

Pon la legion y estas dentro, yo alli descojonandome diciendo que la legion no.

Pon los paracaidistas que tambien tienes posibilidades, si claro para partirme la cabeza los huevos me voy a tirar yo de un avion.

Pon la infanteria mecanizada de cordoba que tienes todo el perfil y creo que vas a entrar si la pones....... al final le dije que dejara eso como estaba por que yo no queria entrar, habia ido por dejar contenta a mi padre de que viera que estaba buscando alternativas en epoca de paro.

Cuando sali del despacho ademas me dio tiempo para hacer mofa con los que esperaban fuera, llegue y me puse a hablar en alto, coño un 8 y pico en psicotecnicos y no tengo plaza, me quedo fuera...... los niñatos alli tirandose de los pelos diciendo que era increible y que entonces anda que iban a tener alguna oportunidad.

Si entrar en esto del ejercito sabiendo contar dos mas dos siempre ha sido un regalo para todo el que quisiera, si no sabes contar dos mas dos pues claro........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> La batalla de Najaf en Irak por ejemplo. El cuartel donde se alojaban soldados americanos, españoles y salvadoreños fue atacado. ¿Que hicieron los soldados españoles? Fueron corriendo al sótano mientras los americanos y los salvadoreños repelian el ataque. Igual que lo que cuenta el que abrió el hilo: llorando llamando a sus mamis y con ansiedad, porque no saben lo que es la guerra. Incluso los salvadoreños están acostumbrados a luchar en la selva contra la guerrilla.



Eso conozco gente que ha estado por esos sitios, los americanos seguian durmiendo la siesta cuando caian bombazos sobre las murallas o un espacio que ponian de seguridad sabiendo que era casi imposible que les llegara a su campamento nada.

Italianos y Españoles acojonados con cada esplosion.

Luego el tema del armamento que llevan unos y otros, los americanos con unas automaticas de la ostia y obligacion de fundirse no se cuantas cajas de municion al dia, los españoles, italianos....... con un par de cartuchos por cabeza y armas del año de la guerra civil española, los americanos acaban artos de tener que disparar y les dejan a estos que disparen con sus armas para acabar todas las cajas que tienen que fundirse obligatoriamente al dia.


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Te molesta que el Ejercito Español le diese una tunda al Ejercito Rojo, subcampeones?




Pero que en que guerra le dio el ejercito español una tunda a nadie en los últimos 200 años?

El ejercito español en la segunda guerra mundial lucho al lado del nazismo y por si aun no te has enterado, perdió.


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> A ver, me estás dando la razón.
> 
> A día de hoy ningún mando del ejército, la armada o el ejército del aire haya participado en una batalla con otro ejército.
> 
> ...



En España lo que hay es una cuadrilla de hijos de puta que controlan todos los mierdos de manipulación de masas, y hacen que tontos como tú salgan opinando de lo que no tienen ni puta idea.

Callate de una vez, !idiota!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pero que en que guerra le dio el ejercito español una tunda a nadie en los últimos 200 años?
> 
> El ejercito español en la segunda guerra mundial lucho al lado del nazismo y por si aun no te has enterado, perdió.



En todas las batallas de la guerra civil, CAGÓN, el ejército Rojo salió vencido, humillado y ridiculizado por el ejército español.

Y la división azul ganó todas sus batallas. Quien perdió fue el ejército Aleman.
El ejército español en la II WWW, lucho CONTRA EL COMUNISMO, como acabo haciendo todo occidente unos pocos años después de acabada la guerra.
Y el comunismo soviético mató a MUCHISIMOS MILLONES MAS DE PERSONAS QUE EL NAZISMO, y además de su propio pueblo.

Comunismo, el mayor genocida y asesino de masas de la historia de la humanidad, MUY por encima del siguiente.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pero que en que guerra le dio el ejercito español una tunda a nadie en los últimos 200 años?
> 
> El Ejercito Español en la segunda guerra mundial lucho al lado del nazismo y por si aun no te has enterado, perdió.



El Ejercito Español le dió una tunda al Ejercito Rojo en la Guerra Civil, y les fueron a combatir en su casa con la División Azul, para que se lo pensasen dos veces en volvernos a joder; fueron a combatir el Comunismo.

Franco hizo que España no participara en la WWII, permaneció neutral.

Franco se alineó con el Mundo Libre contra la URSS, contra el Comunismo, aliandose con EEUU en la Guerra Fría.

El Muro de Berlín cayó en 1989, y la URSS se desintegró en 1991.

ETA fué derrotada por los CFSE.

Aprende un poco de História, anda.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ene 2022)

Mujeres militares ¿Qué será lo próximo, mujeres psicólogas?


----------



## Loboquejame (28 Ene 2022)

*Yo se una historia de primera mano* cuando se lió la del islote perejil.

Hubo una fragata, que hizo una maniobra brusca a pocas millas de llegar a puerto (bastante lejos de la zona de conflicto) y tocaron alarma de combate, dijeron que la cosa se podía poner seria, que no era un simulacro y hubo varios que casi se tiran por la borda de pensar que realmente podrían entrar en combate.


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El Ejercito Español le dió una tunda al Ejercito Rojo en la Guerra Civil, y les fueron a combatir en su casa con la División Azul, para que se lo pensasen dos veces en volvernos a joder; fueron a combatir el Comunismo.
> 
> Franco hizo que España no participara en la WWII, permaneció neutral.
> 
> ...




Cuando me refiero al Ejercito Rojo me refiero al ejercito de la URSS.

El ejercito Español fue derrotado por los rebeldes comandados por el General Franco que dió un golpe de Estado. 

La División Azul fue una parte pequeña del ejercito nazi que fue aplastado en el Este de Europa y no paró de retroceder ante el Ejercito Rojo hasta la caida de Berlin.

Franco no obligó a España a participar en la Guerra Mundial porque el país estaba destruido y los nazis no quisieron asumir el trabajo de nutrir y equipar al ejercito de Franco. 

No creo que tú me vayas a enseñar historia, pero puedes seguir intentandolo.


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> En todas las batallas de la guerra civil, CAGÓN, el ejército Rojo salió vencido, humillado y ridiculizado por el ejército español.
> 
> Y la división azul ganó todas sus batallas. Quien perdió fue el ejército Aleman.
> El ejército español en la II WWW, lucho CONTRA EL COMUNISMO, como acabo haciendo todo occidente unos pocos años después de acabada la guerra.
> ...




En la guerra civil española el ejercito Español fue derrotado por las tropas rebeldes del General Franco que dió un golpe de estado que trajo como consecuencia una guerra civil durante tres años. 

La división azul fue una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Cuando me refiero al Ejercito Rojo me refiero al ejercito de la URSS.
> 
> El ejercito Español fue derrotado por los rebeldes comandados por el General Franco que dió un golpe de Estado.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, la URSS no tenía nada que ver con la Guerra Civil, no iban al grito de "Muera España y Viva Rusia", y el Alzamiento Nacional no lo realizaron militares del Ejercito Español; lo de "cautivo y desarmado el Ejercito Rojo" nunca existió.

La División Azul dió por culo a los rojos y se largó, lo que ocurriera ya en la WWII no incumbio al Ejercito Español, porque no participó.

Que por cierto, la URSS también había sido socia de los Nazis, ya que estamos con "memória histórica".

Reconoces que Franco evitó que España participase en la WWII, felicidades, progresas un poco.

Obviamente, de que Franco estaba con el Mundo Libre contra la URSS en la Guerra Fría, de los pactos que alcanzó con EEUU, de la caída del Muro de Berlín, y de la derrota de ETA no dices nada, eh putilla!!


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> En la guerra civil española el ejercito Español fue derrotado por las tropas rebeldes del General Franco que dió un golpe de estado que trajo como consecuencia una guerra civil durante tres años.
> 
> La división azul fue una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Tropas "rebeldes" que pertenecían, a que ejercito? Al Español!!

Y que decía el Ejercito Rojo, pilotado por el Kremlin, que tu llamas "Español"? Pues decían, Muera España, y Viva Rusia.

Y por algo, el comunicado del fin de la Guerra Civil, y la victoria del bando Nacional, osease, Español, decía "Cautivo y desarmado el Ejercito Rojo".


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, claro, la URSS no tenía nada que ver con la Guerra Civil, no iban al grito de "Muera España y Viva Rusia", y el Alzamiento Nacional no lo realizaron militares del Ejercito Español; lo de "cautivo y desarmado el Ejercito Rojo" nunca existió.
> 
> La División Azul dió por culo a los rojos y se largó, lo que ocurriera ya en la WWII no incumbio al Ejercito Español, porque no participó.
> 
> ...




La división azul no dio por el culo a nadie.

La URSS fue tan socia de los nazis que los trituró y los mando por el desague de la historia. 

A ver, nadie puede acusar a Franco de meter a España en la Guerra Mundial. Se le puede acusar de genocidio contra su propio pueblo. 

Putilla lo será de tu madre.


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tropas "rebeldes" que pertenecían, a que ejercito? Al Español!!
> 
> Y que decía el Ejercito Rojo, pilotado por el Kremlin, que tu llamas "Español"? Pues decían, Muera España, y Viva Rusia.
> 
> Y por algo, el comunicado del fin de la Guerra Civil, y la victoria del bando Nacional, osease, Español, decía "Cautivo y desarmado el Ejercito Rojo".




Tropas rebeldes, son eso; rebeldes.

Franco dió un golpe de Estado y el ejercito español era el republicano.

La cruz latina de Cristo y la esvastica de Hitler hicieron causa común con el Capital en guerra abierta, importada, traida de fuera, contra el pueblo español, organizado en República. Con artilleria, aviación y transportes hechos venir de Alemania, batallones enteros traidos de Italia y hasta moros y musulmanes transportados del Rif. Eso si, con sagrados corazones y crucifijos al pecho.


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ale, ya tenemos al negacionista, aprende un poco de história, melón!!
> 
> Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...




Tú a mi no me insultas más.

Bloqueado por chupapollas.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> La división azul no dio por el culo a nadie.
> 
> *La URSS fue tan socia de los nazis que los trituró y los mando por el desague de la historia.*
> 
> ...



Ale, ya tenemos al negacionista, aprende un poco de história, melón!!

Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Tratado Germano-Soviético de Amistad, Cooperación y Demarcación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Acuerdo de crédito germano-soviético (1939) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Conversaciones germano-soviéticas sobre la entrada de la URSS al Eje - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Ya nos advirtió Orwell, en su novela 1984, sobre como los rojos creariais el Ministerio de la Verdad, para intentar de controlar el pasado, a través del presente, para controlar el futuro, y que dirías que Eurasia nunca había estado en guerra con Oceanía, para después decir que Oceanía siempre había estado en guerra con Eurasia.

Y como no, acusar al hombre que evitó que los rojos asesinaseis a los que no estaban dispuestos a plegarse, como "el genocida"..... El genocido fué Stalin, hijo de puta, los paseíllos, las Checas, los "Incontrolados", paracuellos, los asesinatos de curas y monjas, la quema de Iglesias, el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, todo esto no existió, verdad? Putos rojos mentirosos!! Fuisteis vosotros, liderados por Largo Caballero, los que iniciasteis la Guerra Civil, lo que os jodió el plan fué que los otros no se dejaron matar, que serían Cucktólicos, pero no Gilipollas!!

Y te jodes, putilla, cayó el Muro de Berlín, se desmoronó la URSS, y ETA fué derrotada! Ale, a mamarla!!


----------



## Joaquim (28 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando me rechazaron al no ser "apto" por una charo al preguntarme porque quería entrar y mi respuesta fue "para defender la nación de los enemigos exteriores y en especial los internos" mientras en voz baja diciendo "deja los videojuegos" creyendo que no la escuché... y lo peor fueron los que hacían cola... cara de cretinos, la típica niñata que no tenía ni donde caerse muerta (justo como lo que va el post) y allá a lo lejos sin que nadie lo viese de fondo diciendo "suerte chaval" , en resumidas cuentas... en menos de un minuto ví que lo que hoy te venden como ejercito es cualquier cosa menos ejercito, y hablo aprox del 2004... porque salvo algunas unidades no apto para mindundis tipo bricap que no permite niñatas y gente con las tonterias eliminadas... el resto...
> 
> Por eso algunos no tenemos duda que esto solo se resuelve con una buena limpieza y *eliminando hasta el último derecho a la mujer por los motivos que ha expuesto* *Joaquim*



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, menos en lo subrayado, que se debería matizar, yo no estoy en contra de los derechos de nadie, pero si que estoy en contra de los privilegios legales de quien los tenga; un derecho, es algo que tiene todo el mundo, si es algo que solo puedes tener tu, o tu colectivo, y le es negado a los demás, eso no es un derecho, es un privilegio, y el privilegio de unos siempre se fundamenta en quitarle derechos a otros, que es lo que a tí te sucedió al querer alistarte, para privilegiar a las Charos; y si es inconcebible que un derecho no conlleve obligaciones y responsabilidades, mas inconcebible es aún que un privilegio no conlleve obligaciones y responsabilidades, pero bueno, este principio ya se lo saltó Felpudo Sexto, el Jefe del Estado, casandose con quien quería, y no con quien debía.

Y ojo, no confundir Privilegio con Merito, ser un GEO, como he citado antes, es algo muy excluyente, por la alta exigencia que implica dicha división, ante los grandes retos a los que deben hacer frente, pero para estar ahí tienes que merecerlo, y para merecerlo te lo tienes que ganar.

La única igualdad buena, es la igualdad ante la ley, afortunadamente, no todos tenemos las mismas capacidades y habilidades, no todos tenemos las mismas características físicas, intelectuales y psicológicas, ergo no todos somo iguales, pero todos debemos ser tratados por igual ante la ley, tanto en derechos, como en obligaciones.

Obviamente, los putos rojos, con su neolenguaje, llaman "derechos" a los privilegios, para que así cuando se los quieran quitar se puedan poner a llorar y decir "me quieren quitar mis derechos, me quieren quitar mis derechos!!"; como siempre he dicho, la mentira y la manipulación del lenguaje es la especialidad de los rojos, por eso los debemos desenmascarar....






El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea.


El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. El otro día entre en un hilo del foro.... La america de Biden en una foto (puesta por el) Y me encontré con esto... Como siempre, los progres parsitando y subvirtiendo, porque son incapaces de crear nada por ellos mismos, vease Star Wars, Marvel o mas...




www.burbuja.info










Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info










Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas".


Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". El feminismo, sobretodo ese hegemónico que sufrimos, se basa principalmente en mentiras, que a base de repetirlas mil veces, como bien aprendieron de su padre Lenin, tratan que pasen por verdad; un ejemplo bien claro de ello es la Brecha Salarial...




www.burbuja.info










El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental.


El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental. El Senado aprueba con modificaciones el Proyecto de Ley de protección integral a la infancia y la adolescencia frente a la violencia - Confilegal Esto es un atentado, no solo contra los Derechos Humanos, contra la Constitución, contra la...




www.burbuja.info










Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino.


Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino. Ultimamente, los Mass Mierda, todos Progres, están dando muchísimo la Matraca con el Deporte Femenino; pero en este caso, se puede analizar para comprobar las tácticas de manipulación de la Izquierda. Primero ellos cogen una causa simple a la...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-discriminacion-llega-al-supremo.1175420/


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> En la guerra civil española el ejercito Español fue derrotado por las tropas rebeldes del General Franco que dió un golpe de estado que trajo como consecuencia una guerra civil durante tres años.
> 
> La división azul fue una mierda pinchada en un palo.



El ejército en masa estaba en el bando nacional. Para que la marina estuviera de parte de la república la marinería tuvo que tirar por la borda a los oficiales.

Y rebelde era el frente popular, que ahora va de republicano, pero estaba dominado por el partido comunista, a las órdenes de Stalin, con el único y exclusivo fin de imponer la dictadura del proletariado mediante un golpe de estado, que con el habitual lenguaje mentiroso comunista, llamáis revolución.

Y perdisteis ante el ejército español, de forma humillante y aplastante, en un anticipo de la total derrota del comunismo soviético por el capitalismo occidental, materializada en la caída del muro de Berlín de la URSS a principios de los años 90's.

Me alegro de percibir que aún la tenéis muy adentro. Así me gusta, para que no lo olvidéis mientras rechinais los dientes.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> El ejército en masa estaba en el bando nacional. Para que la marina estuviera de parte de la república la marinería tuvo que tirar por la borda a los oficiales.
> 
> Y rebelde era el frente popular, que ahora va de republicano, pero estaba dominado por el partido comunista, a las órdenes de Stalin, con el único y exclusivo fin de imponer la dictadura del proletariado mediante un golpe de estado, que con el habitual lenguaje mentiroso comunista, llamáis revolución.
> 
> ...




Sigue viviendo en tu mundo.

Besis!!!!


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> La división azul no dio por el culo a nadie.
> 
> La URSS fue tan socia de los nazis que los trituró y los mando por el desague de la historia.
> 
> ...



La división azul te sigue dando por el culo a ti a día de hoy, y parece gustarte.

!Límpiate la sangre del culo y ponte firmes, cagón!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Sigue viviendo en tu mundo.
> 
> Besis!!!!



Maricón hasta el final.
Besa a tu novio, cagón.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esquilero (28 Ene 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Maricón hasta el final.
> Besa a tu novio, cagón.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk




No serás Miguel Bose?


----------



## sintripulacion (28 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> ¿Y para que se metió a militar? ¿para posturear en Instagram?



Se metió a militar para poder tener un sueldo nescafe para toda la vida sin dar un palo al agua.
La palabra guerra ni existe en su vocabulario.
Está claro que NO tiene ni tenía las aptitudes adecuadas para esa profesión, como por ejemplo valentía, pero ni a ella le importó una mierda ni a las charos o langostos que la seleccionaron tampoco, ya que todos viven en los mundos de yuppi.
Occidente en una eventual guerra contra Rusia, China e Irán NO tiene nada que hacer.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

FEMEN se manifiesta en Ukrania en contra de que las mujeres vayan a la guerra


El Ministerio de Ukrania obliga a las mujeras a registrarse para participar si hay una posible guerra. Las feminazis salen y se manifiestan contra eso, lo que quieren es mantener su privilegio de mujera y que mueran hombres como siempre. Feminazis = igualdad Que me lo ha dicho la Montero




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

Esas son las feministas que a mi me gustan. Que predique con el ejemplo y vaya a luchar por "_nuestros valores_" y el derecho de los rusos a tener marchas del orgullo gayer en la plaza roja.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Feb 2022)

__





LAS MUJERES SE ALZAN CONTRA EL JOVEN QUE NO AYUDÓ A LA MUJER APUÑALADA EN TORRIJOS: “ES UN COBARDE” “FALTAN HUEVOS”


meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto: Yo ya no puedo con este circo. O sea, nos llenan el país de inmigrantes violentos, nos insultan llamándonos machistas, nos quitan los puestos de trabajo, no nos follan, nos tratan como basura… pero luego tenemos que rescatarlas como si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cipoton (10 Feb 2022)

tienes una prima ( al menos ) tonta


----------



## t_chip (10 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> No serás Miguel Bose?



?Por que?....?buscas quien te pete el culo?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (10 Feb 2022)

tu prima no es un militar es una funcicharo de cuota con disfraz


----------



## al loro (10 Feb 2022)

Lo de los policias y cuerpos de seguridad, que se metieron a tal oficio con la falsedad de vocación, sólo por cobrar cada mes y tener un puesto asegurado, va a ser el ridículo monumental de este país que concentra maras, moros, rumanos y toda la peor calaña mundial que te puedas tirar a la cara.
Cuando dicen de España ser de los países más seguros, eso ya es historia pasada.

No queda nada por ver..
Aquí en Catalunya es aún peor, que muchos de ellos proceden de familias de clase media-alta.


----------



## esquilero (10 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Por que?....?buscas quien te pete el culo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Tú como buen eunuco que eres, no serás capaz.


----------



## t_chip (10 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Tú como buen eunuco que eres, no serás capaz.



Claro claro.....!dando palmas tienes el ojete pensando en mí rabo, maricón!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decipher (15 Mar 2022)

EWJ dijo:


>



Joder son instagrameras hasta trabajando de policias. Su puta madre.


----------

